# Were you lighter post pregnancy than pre pregnancy?



## BlondieBride

I have seen a lot of girls post that they weigh less after their baby than they did before. Is this true for you?


----------



## unconditional

nope :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

No, Im 10lbs heavier. I was quite underweight pre-preg though, so I'm all right with it (and still by BMI 'underweight').


----------



## Strawberrymum

No :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

I weigh a tad bit less, only a couple pounds difference. I was 127 before I got pregnant, now I'm 122 lbs. I'm pretty tall & lanky, though.... 5'8 1/2'' My body type is awkward :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

AirForceWife7 said:


> I weigh a tad bit less, only a couple pounds difference. I was 127 before I got pregnant, now I'm 122 lbs. I'm pretty tall & lanky, though.... 5'8 1/2'' My body type is awkward :haha:

Me too. I'm 5'6/7" (up for debate. :haha:) and currently, 112lbs. I need small or xsmall for my...width but with dresses and skirts it ends up hitting at a weird height (ie, too short!).


----------



## AirForceWife7

vinteenage said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> I weigh a tad bit less, only a couple pounds difference. I was 127 before I got pregnant, now I'm 122 lbs. I'm pretty tall & lanky, though.... 5'8 1/2'' My body type is awkward :haha:
> 
> Me too. I'm 5'6/7" (up for debate. :haha:) and currently, 112lbs. I need small or xsmall for my...width but with dresses and skirts it ends up hitting at a weird height (ie, too short!).Click to expand...

Lol! Finally someone I can ride in the bandwagon with :winkwink: I don't wear an xsmall though, usually like a medium most of the time (you must be tiny!) .. shirts are aaaalways too short on me! I hate it .. & I have to buy extra long jeans :dohh: I am all legs, I swear :haha:


----------



## 112110

Yes. 108 pre-preg 106post. Wish I could've kept my weight tbh :huh:


----------



## x__amour

I wish. Was 97lbs pre-pregnancy and am 110lbs right now. Slowly working to get to pre-pregnancy weight again. :flow:


----------



## unconditional

omg you guys are crazy... :( lol :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Idk. I haven't weighed myself yet. I wonder though. :) Probably not though, I was only 95 lb pre pregnancy and im 5'1. My body shape is a lot different now and my butt and thighs are bigger. I actually like my body a lot more now, I just gotta work on the tummy! ;)


----------



## stephx

Im a couple of pounds lighter :) still flabby though! x


----------



## bbyno1

Most certainly not true for me


----------



## samface182

yeah! i was 12 stone 5, pre pregnancy. now i am 10 stone 8 at almost 11months PP x


----------



## nadinek

yeah but only by a few lbs. i lose weight way easy though so its not like its anything i control!! I'm still underweight


----------



## princess_vix

No,heavier but out of my own fault for eating to much food lol not having a baby.

Jeez some of you girls are so freakin' light...don't you blow away 

xxx


----------



## annawrigley

I'm about 10lbs lighter x


----------



## faolan5109

heavier by like ten pounds but i am not build like all you lovley ladies I am buildt like the charactor Zena or betty page.


----------



## rainbows_x

Nope, I was 9 stone pre-preg and I am just under 10 stone now.


----------



## lizardbreath

Post Jaymee No I was 5 pounds heavier , Post Katherine I am 10 pounds lighter so Im 2 kids later and Back to my original 125.


----------



## amygwen

HAHAA. I wish! I was 120 lbs before I was pregnant, went up to 202 lbs at 40 wks pregnant, now I'm like 170 lbs ishhh.. :(


----------



## _laura

amygwen said:


> HAHAA. I wish! I was 120 lbs before I was pregnant, went up to 202 lbs at 40 wks pregnant, now I'm like 170 lbs ishhh.. :(

We are exactly the same :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Yes! Then i gained 14lbs :dohh:


----------



## lb

Only because I've worked my butt off (literally) am I back at pre-preg weight. But my pant size is smaller and I have a lot of extra skin. Some of you know my weight loss journey the past 4.5 months :) I'm working to get where I was 2 years ago instead, which is 110 lbs. I'm 5'2.5" and 139 lbs, which puts me at a BMI of 24.9, which is pretty much the cusp for healthy/overweight.


----------



## leoniebabey

i was 10.5 stone pre preg, was down to 10 stone by 5 weeks PP. 
then i went through some personal issues and gained a tonne so i was 11 stone, back to 10.5 right now so hoping to eventually get down to 9


----------



## LauraLM

I was 130 lbs pre-pregnancy, and I'm 125 lbs now. So a little less!


----------



## mayb_baby

I was 98ls went up to 154lbs and am now 113lbs :crys:
I will get back to pre weight thougf


----------



## Tanara

_I was 136lbs before taye (200lbs when i had him)
got back to 135lbs before fayth (168lbs when i had her)
and am currently at 132 so ive always stayed around the same weight_


----------



## annawrigley

laurenburch said:


> Only because I've worked my butt off (literally) am I back at pre-preg weight. But my pant size is smaller and I have a lot of extra skin. Some of you know my weight loss journey the past 4.5 months :) I'm working to get where I was 2 years ago instead, which is 110 lbs. I'm 5'2.5" and 139 lbs, which puts me at a BMI of 24.9, which is pretty much the cusp for healthy/overweight.

I'm 5'2.5'' too! :lol: THE HALF MATTERS DOESN'T IT!


----------



## tasha41

Haaaaylll nah. 

I weigh 20lbs more.. :sick:

I don't have time to exercise and I have shitty eating habits.. some days I'm too busy to eat, other days I have no time to cook so we have take out, others I have tons of time and make a big fancy meal... arg.

Was 120lbs when I got pregnant, and am now 140. Sucks..


----------



## holly2234

Not even remotely close... Though i did talk to a nurse yesterday who said NHS provides slimming world vouchers. May just take them up on that in a few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Mellie1988

Almost weigh what I did pre Grace....currently 9st 6, before having Grace I was about 9st 3.... want to be 8st 7 though :thumbup: oh and i'm 5"2 

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bbyno1 said:


> Most certainly not true for me

same 



amygwen said:


> HAHAA. I wish! I was 120 lbs before I was pregnant, went up to 202 lbs at 40 wks pregnant, now I'm like 170 lbs ishhh.. :(

I was 130 before quin, (im 5'1 ) which was pretty thin looking on me because I have a big bum that will never go away :haha:
and now I'm 155-160 ish and by 39 weeks I was 200 lbs:cry:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I was but this lasted like 5 months then I got fat again :haha:

I dunno why I just really lost my appetite for the first few months after Alfie was born!

I was about 8st 3 pre-preg then I think I was like 10 stone or just under at 40weeks. I didnt even bother to weigh myself until about a week after and was about 9 stone, went down to 8st and now im about 8 stone 7.


----------



## flower94

Im 5 pounds heavier


----------



## brunette&bubs

Yes.
I was 123 pre pregnancy and I am 116 now.

YAY for breastfeeding
:happydance:


----------



## Leah_xx

I was 126lbs before pregnancy.
165 at 37 weeks 
dropped to 140 after I had her
Back up to 165 now

I am getting tone back to my body but keeping the same weight.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am about the same as before.
I did lost alot of weight right after I had Lyrik.
But then I got in a great relationship with OH and I gained some "comfort weight "haha


----------



## Leah_xx

^ Happy birthday Lyrik


----------



## Callie-xoxox

WTH why did my ticker stop! do they stop after a year,
She is 1 and aweek haha
I must go change [email protected]


----------



## Leah_xx

Haha my bad Callie!!
I just saw it say happy birthday!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh no its okay haha
I just never realized that my ticker was stuck at a year old.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I weigh 2 stone less than I did pre-pregnancy, but I was slim then and am v.skinny now (7 stone). And i'm 5'7 so i'm tall. I have an eating disorder though....


----------



## kattsmiles

I'm the exact same weight as I was pre-pregnancy. Hoping to lose 10lbs more. :)


----------



## AriannasMama

No :(


----------



## newmommy23

yes I am, 110 now, 125 pp...although I miss my muscles


----------



## Desi's_lost

I weight a few pounds more now but I was stressed to no end back then so I think that was a factor. i'd say i'm pretty much the same weight wise, just now i have a saggy tummy and boobies :cry:


----------

